# Oak or pecan--which is better for smoking meat?



## gene pool (Oct 10, 2011)

This is my first post on this forum.  Today I took possession of a horizontal smoker that the kids at our high school made.  So now I start learning about smoking meat.  Fortunately, I live in the country with lots of timber on the place so wood (green or dead) is no issue.

I have black oak and pecan I was planning on using for smoking.  My question is, which one is better for smoking meat with?

Thank you in advance for your comments.

Gene Pool


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gene..  first of all..  welcome to the forums..  If you would take a minute to stop over at "roll call' and introduce yourself there first, we would all love to help you..  maybe put a picture in of the smoker the kids built. we would all like to see it. You'll probably want to get a digital probe thermometer (maverick et 732) that way you can monitor the temps of your chamber and your meat...  as you'll find out pretty much everything that is smoked goes by internal temp.

  Don't forget to use the handy dandy "search" tool at the top of the page. Good luck with your new obsession (as you will find out, it is addicting) of smoker cooking.

   As for me...  Pecan is my favorite but you can also use the oak too..  as well as other woods. DO NOT use green wood as it will create to much nasty creasote. DRY WOOD ONLY.

   Really would like to see some pictures (inside and out) and give some details on it as well...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 10, 2011)

IMHO, Pecan and Oak are similar, with Oak being a little milder

If you have Pecan, cherish it and enjoy your smoke!

Todd


----------



## venture (Oct 10, 2011)

Choice of wood often comes down to personal or familial preference.  Try them and tell us what you like!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2011)

I like pecan  and use it alot...


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 11, 2011)

I like pecan and oak, mix em!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

I agree, mix them!


----------



## flash (Oct 13, 2011)

Oak is supposedly the second most popular wood to smoke with. Thankfully I have plenty of oak and pecan.


----------



## slaymaker (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Pecan is really good.  The only oak I have used is Jack Daniels chips, which is chipped up oak barrels that were used to age JD whiskey.  Those are awesome!  Really give your meat an interesting flavor.  I have used that for deer and elk jerky, salmon, deer sausage, and even turkey.


----------

